# Wow, what a way to meet the neighbors!



## hedg12

We've had a few new families move into our neighborhood since last Halloween, including an elderly couple who moved in at the other end of the block about 3 months ago. I hadn't had the chance to meet them - until today.

So today I was out stringing speaker wire for my ambient sound speakers, when I noticed the afore mentioned couple's car stopped in front of a house about half way down the block. This house always puts up a nice creative display, & this year is no exception. Anyway, while I'm looking, the homeowner of the house with the display walks out toward the elderly couple's car gesticulating wildly & I could tell that he was shouting, although they were too far away for me to make out what they were saying. This went on for about a minute, then the elderly couple drove on towards my house. When they reached my house they saw me working & stopped, backed up, & pulled into my drive. I was up the ladder balancing a speaker, a screw gun, & speaker wire at the time & wasn't in a position to stop right away. This apparently irritated the old man, because he started honking his horn & waving at me to come over to his car. I started to wonder if he was hurt, or if the neighbor with the display had threatened him somehow (I wasn't too worried about that - he's a nice guy) so I climbed down & went to talk to him.

So this old guy proceeds to tell me that I had better not be putting up any Halloween decorations, because it's an evil abomination (his words) & it's morally wrong to celebrate it. He also said that he & his wife had just moved here to get away from the "heathens" in their old neighborhood, & that he was already going to call the police on the neighbor. Needless to say, I was a little incensed. After a few deep breaths I told him that it looked like they'd moved to the wrong neighborhood, & that he had no right to try to press his view of morality on me or anyone and I had no intention of stopping. If they didn't like the decorations, they didn't have to look at them. Well that must have pushed a button, because I thought the guys head was going to explode! He started stammering & stuttering & proceeded to threaten to tear it all down himself! I told him that if anything happened to my property I'd know right where to send the police, & that he was trespassing & needed to leave. He left, but I doubt I've heard the end of it.

I've heard of people like this, but I've never had to deal with one personally. This should be interesting.


----------



## RandalB

Sounds like it's time to bust out the 12' smoking demon prop....

Just amazing that people like this exist...

RandalB


----------



## abaron13

I agree. I'm not one for starting trouble, but it sounds like they're asking for it. Personally, I'd file a police report telling them about the threats. They're not likely to do anything this time, but it would be really good to get it on record. From the sound of it, you might need it.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Just remind him that earth based religons who first reconized Halloween as a holy day was here on earth long before christianty and if anything his denial of this most holy day was in it's self evil and he would be the one burning in hell. Of coruse he is the type of person I enjoy doing that stuff too.


----------



## Lunatic

OMG Hedg12! Halloween should be interesting to say the least. Where are those people from, the bible belt? Not that there is anything wrong with that folks. People like that don't understand that they are the hethens. Like abaron13 said, you might want to file a a report. At least if/when it happens again it will be their 2nd report to the police. My police dept wouldn't take any crap from them. 

Screw'em! Good luck and have some fun!


----------



## fontgeek

I'd also get the other neighbor he was arguing with to go to the police, it would get them, the police, to go to the couple's household and talk to them, that should keep them on the straight and narrow. You can also quote the new testament to them. They need to follow the "laws of man", If they want to argue about it, ask them to show you where in the bible it says anything about Halloween, good or bad. Too many morons go on about it being "Satan's" birthday and such, but all with no basis of fact. Regardless of whether you celebrate it for that reason or not, ask the couple about the freedom of religion and speech.


----------



## hedg12

Well, the old guy made good on his threat to call the police on the neighbor (although not on me, apparently.) I saw the police car in front of his house a bit ago & walked down to add my info. From the sound of things, the old guy said pretty much the same thing to the neighbor that he did to me, although he didn't threaten to tear down the neighbors display like he did mine. The officer was _very_ interested in taking my statement when he heard that. The officer said he'd talk to the old guy, & that we weren't doing illegal so he couldn't do anything.

I'm curious to see what happens next.


----------



## Lunatic

Good police department. That is good to hear. 
Oh man, you gotta make plenty of fog, audio and lighting even more now. If the guy stops by on Halloween, offer a piece of candy just to watch his head spin.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL Lunitic. hedge, don't worry about old biddies like that. but i'd post a lookout anyway. if the guy got that pissed off about your display, i'm scared to thinkn what he might do to harass the tots that visit you. not to alarm you, but i'd still post a lookout.


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck, I hope the old guy doesn't cause any problems for you on Halloween. I feel bad for any ToTs who go to his door.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty rude of that guy to introduce himself to his new neighbors in such an abrasive way. I just don't get people like that.


----------



## Wildcat

You've done the best thing you can. Let the police know. One other thing you could do is put up a hunting camera.


----------



## DarkLore

I'd definitely put a security camera up. Glad to hear the cops came by before anything more serious happens. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## debbie5

My PooBalls idea is sounding more & more like a viable product....


This is crazy. I dunno when people decided it was up to them to tell other people what to do with their lives.

Like Oprah sez: "When people show you who they are, BELIEVE THEM..the FIRST time." I'd file a report with the cops and start a notebook or computer file on this guy to record what he did when. NUTS!


----------



## aquariumreef

Sounds like just the opportunity to make a dummy shaped liek a old man. Couldn't be a coincident, could it?:jol:


----------



## scareme

lol aquariumreef!

Welcome to haunting in the heart of the bible belt. It's a hell of a ride.


----------



## Vlad

Sorry to hear that Hedg, just ignore it and have fun.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've lived with people like that most of my life. Best way to handle it is always file a police report. Of course, posting up a couple of fake (or real) cameras doesn't hurt. I had an old man tell me once that if I didn't take down "those damned depictions of evil"(I had up some cheap styro tombstones, and a ghost in a tree) that he would shoot me in an effort to save my soul. I smiled politely, and told him that my soul wasn't the one in need of saving, because I wasn't judging anyone. Man did his face turn an interesting shade. In an effort to name my potential murderer prior to my demise, I made a police report. Luckily, he never made good on the threat. 

Personally, I don't understand why people in the bible belt are like this. In other parts of the country, I've seen massive, pro-haunt quality yard displays. In my yard, you usually see a small collection of tombstones, some fog, a little creative lighting, and me in a costume. I'm the only person in a subdivision with approximately 400 houses who does any type of yard display. Possibly the only one in town.


----------



## Headless

How sad. I mean I'll defend anyone's right to their own opinion - but I don't defend those who try to shove their opinions down everyone else's throat. I hope you don't have any more issues. None of us need that sort of rubbish.


----------



## Haunted Spider

ok, I have to throw my two cents in here. 

First off, Hedge, file the report. Second, get yourself a camera, it will be a wise investment. 

Now sadly, too many people deem themselves Christians when they are not. The entire concept of Christianity is to outreach to people and draw them in, not shun them away because they believe something you don't. The whole fire and brimstone thing doesn't work well. 

Myself, I am a Christian. I go to church almost every weekend, missed this weekend due to after effects of my Halloween party. I was just so darn tired after the whole thing. Anyway, last week my Pastor put in the bulletin that his family grills out hotdogs on Trick or Treat for the parents of the kids. What a great way to start a conversation and outreach. 

Each year, my wife and I pass out full size candy bars to the kids with Biblical tracks attached. We don't shove our faith down their throats but if they ask a question we can answer. We are also passing out hotdogs this year to the parents as they come by. I have the grill all set and ready to go as well as some cider and water to wash it down. Shoot I figured if I was getting good candy bars for the kids that I needed the nice ball park franks for the adults so that is what I went with. Granted we only have 43 kids last year but I am working to up that with the display.

The whole thing is, your neighbor is one of those that shuns kids on Halloween and misses the greatest outreach night of the year if he really wanted to show people what a Christian life can look like. I ensure my display is the best in the area so the kids and parents want to come by and then I can have a hello get to know you conversation with them. I don't witness to anyone Halloween night, just begin a friendship that could go from there. 

PS. I put the last names of all of my neighbors on my tombstones. You could do the same with your new neighbor. Just make sure you do more than just his.


----------



## SpankyBaby

Amen Spiderclimber!!....I too am a Christian and don't believe that decorating or haunting means we worship satan...lol
Our town had trunk or treat last night and door to door is tonight, but I found out yesterday, after this year, no more door to door. We have a population of 1200 so it's not like it's a big deal to go TOTing. It's sad I tell you. Oh yes, I'm going to speak my mind, I'm not the only one who feels this way. You get a few people who don't like Halloween and this is what happens, anyway, goodluck everyone with haunting. Be safe and have fun, no matter who doesn't like what you're doing!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, really can't add anything new but just to say....don't let them make you angry and don't give it too much thought.
As precautions were mention, good idea. You never know if you end up with a "neighbor" like Debbie has (really hope you don't).
Have a great time tonight and don't let your neighbor occupy any brain matter


----------



## MapThePlanet

Hedge, I'm with you. I had the police show up at my door a couple days ago for the same reason, "I offended someone." And like you, the officer told me that she saw nothing wrong, offensive or illegal and could not make me take anything down. Then I had another neighbor walk up and tell me that she was offended by my display as well. I let her rant about 15 minutes about how "bad it was", I was nice and let her finish. She asked if I had anything to say about it, my first thought was to tell her to "F Off and get off my lawn", but resisted. I finally told her that it was "FICTION, it is Halloween, the props are plastic and paper mache and NOT REAL, and if SHE had a problem, that she should probably go see a shrink and have her medication adjusted and if she was offended, the SHE is the one with the problem, not me....."


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hedge, it may be wise to find out what your local building /zoning codes say about holiday decorations. I checked with my local codes and holiday decorations are not regulated in any way. As well, there were a few codes I needed to follow to ensure I didn't get shut down. I had to keep the fence two feet off the side walk just like a real fence and it was suggested I put in GFCI just in case. Did those the the building inspector was thrilled. Actually had the cops show up this year to take pictures of the display not for a complaint.


----------



## hedg12

Spiderclimber said:


> Hedge, it may be wise to find out what your local building /zoning codes say about holiday decorations.


That's good advice, & I've actually already done it (I have a friend who's a compliance officer for the city). The only thing I really have to worry about from a legal standpoint is noise, & I'm well within guidelines as long as I turn things off at 10 P.M.

I have a camera set up, since I'm triggering my routines manually this year. I just need to set up software to record the video.

For years, ours was the only house in the neighborhood to decorate at all. It's just been in the last few that the neighbor down the street started, & this year I've noticed a few more houses making an effort. It's good to see - I just hope this guy doesn't spoil things.

I don't put on an extreme show - I don't have any gore, guts, or high startle. We have small children in our extended family who come to see our display every year, & I tailor the show to them and the neighbor's kids (they were peeking out the window yesterday watching me set up - I can tell they're excited.) I have no intention of letting this guy or anyone else ruin things for them (or me.)

My wife is home all day today, & I'm leaving work at noon to finish setting up. I'll be out in the yard all afternoon watching and waiting. If he wants to try anything he'll have to do it while no one's watching & that's not happening. The guy's probably in his 70's, so I doubt he'd try anything violent. I'm not worried about trouble - I'm just blown away by the extreme attitude.


----------



## Rahnefan

This is one of the reasons I decided to haunt the barn and not the yard. Most of my stuff will not be seen until Halloween, and then only if they brave the wooded trail, and even then everything is very, very dark. Someone would have to go out of their way to be offended. Good thing too, considering my theme (witch hunters).


----------



## MotelSixx

This would inspire me to push the envelope further!


----------



## kevin242

Dear intolerant holy rollers, 
Go tell it on the mountain.
This is still a free country.
-=k


----------



## TeddyMadison

Work him into your routine. Tell the tots about the insane old man that appears around Halloween. If he shows up, priceless. hehehe


----------



## debbie5

Next time, tell him you need to go inside now, cuz it's time to clean off the altar for the child sacrifice....


----------



## debbie5

SpankyBaby said:


> Amen Spiderclimber!!....I too am a Christian and don't believe that decorating or haunting means we worship satan...lol
> Our town had trunk or treat last night and door to door is tonight, but I found out yesterday, after this year, no more door to door. We have a population of 1200 so it's not like it's a big deal to go TOTing. It's sad I tell you. Oh yes, I'm going to speak my mind, I'm not the only one who feels this way. You get a few people who don't like Halloween and this is what happens, anyway, goodluck everyone with haunting. Be safe and have fun, no matter who doesn't like what you're doing!!!


Are they going to OUTLAW Trick or Treating!!??


----------



## funhousewizard

as a christina or lack of if you asked my family and others, this is stupid and really what gives us with religion bad names, hell my aunt said last weekend that the devils birthday is halloween, me with a minor in religion( and i probably cant spell it lol) knows the good book well and i can assure it doesn't say it is his bday.. though

go old testement on his ass and slaughter a goat on a alter and if he freaks tell him read his bible and for him to know you are showing thanks to God for a good harvest or TOTers.


----------



## Manon

You know, I wish people would mind their own business. It used to be that people would just gossip about others (not so great either) but now, it's seems like it's become acceptable to get up in other people's faces about one's opinions. 

I like to have fun. Part of my fun is going all out for Hallowe'en. What a ****ty thing for someone to feel the need to **** all over that. Keep your religion and your intolerance to yourself!


----------



## Death's Door

Your neighbor should have moved to Amish country if he didn't want to be with the heathens. :devil:


----------



## DarkTiki

I was at a Catholic mass on Sunday, and the priest referenced Halloween in his homily, in a positive way. Not all Christians are anti-Halloween.


----------



## aquariumreef

My neighbors are cool about my set up. Actually, on lady who's 65 wanted me to put a dummy on her porch to scare her grandson! :jol:


----------



## smileyface4u23

Wow, Hedg, just saw this thread. I'm sorry your new neighbors are off to such a bad start. We're lucky on my street - everyone loves our display. The house on the corner just opened up - your yard display would be welcome over here!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Sorry to hear abouy your sucky neighbor! I hope all went well. Your probably a much better person than I am, because I would probably take this as a personal challenge and LOVE every minute of adding much, much more than I had I had originally intended! Happy Halloween


----------



## hedg12

We didn't see or hear a thing from him tonight, but the police officer I talked to yesterday came by - off duty & with his kids. I thought that was kinda cool. 
He told me he'd talked to the old guy & didn't think he'd be any more trouble. Hope he's right - I'm not sure how nice I'd be if anything happened...


----------



## kprimm

Just punch the [email protected]@ [email protected]@ in the face and be done with it!


----------



## Haven

Wow, just wow...

I have to comment, not because I put up a display in my front yard (I would if I had the time but its taken up at the pines) but because I have had those neighbors year round. 

Once, a few months back during summer, had a neighbor call the cops on my because I was, in his/her words, threatening children with fire and swords... 

Short version, I work Renascence Faires all over the Great Lakes, I practice sword fighting in my side yard and a few other tricks like flaming swords, whips and pio (balls on chain). 

Well this neighbor saw this driving by, and just assumed that it was trouble... Didn't stop to see what we were doing, didn't ask... However it backfired when the officer that showed up was a friend of mine and we talked for a good 45 min after my wife brought him a soda. 

Side note, cracking a 10 foot bull whip in the street does keep the teenagers from messing with your house...

Good luck and I hop Halloween went off for you without a problem.


----------



## debbie5

I was thinking about this last night, as I waited for ToTers. We are ALL descendants of people who at one time believed in pagan ways. Not only did our ancestors all do amazing things, like survive The Plague out of sheer luck, our family was once some skin wearing, bonfire dancing heathens. All of us have some scared Neanderthal in their genetics, who sat in a cave, wishing for a good hunt, healthy family and another day of not being eaten. Too bad Mr. Nutsy doesn't realize he's TAINTED as well.


----------



## Rahnefan

Hedg, that is good news. Nice to hear of a happy ending!

Funny thing - as a teen, I was in the Pentecostal scene - very, very conservative. But they ran a haunted house every year, as an outreach. It was all-out too, bloody and scary and loud. Right here in Jesusland, South of Atlanta. I think a lot of people's attitudes were heavily influenced by movements (or micro-movements) in Fundamental/Evangelical churches as recently as the 80s and 90s. Mine was, for a time.

Before that, Halloween was just Halloween, man. EVERYBODY did it.


----------



## hazeldazel

wasn't this really just poor decision-making on this new neighbor's part? He moves into a neighborhood with not one but TWO haunters?!? If he wanted to move into a neighborhood with no halloween types, shouldn't he have checked with the realtor?


----------



## Dixie

Oh man, I'm so glad to hear he didn't cause any trouble - I was thinking about this all night last night, worrying about what kind of scene he could cause you!! Oh, and the cop coming by with his kids - priceless!!!


----------



## Offwhiteknight

It's sad how a story like this comes up at least once every year here. It's really unfortunate.

I've been lucky myself to not have to deal with it...the only senior citizen that talked to me while setting up was walking with her granddaughter and told me that her granddaughter wanted a closer look, that she loved my display and wanted to see it during the daylight. Heck, I have to work *with* my two little girls (3 1/2 and 1 1/2) who insist on playing with my display as I'm setting it up!

Hopefully it all worked out!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Bah. People like that give Christians like me a bad name.

People should get lives and worry about their own problems, such as a lack of knowledge of how free speech and personal property work.


----------



## DarkLore

Halloween isn't a religious holiday to me. It's more about family, neighborhoods, sharing, creativity, and enjoyment. We had a small group going around placing flyers on our doors on the day of Halloween. Another organized attempt by churches to shut down the holiday. (I thought to myself - anything like what I read about in hedg12's post and you're likely to see a month long display of giant black crosses with zombie Jesus and his wandering diciples in my front yard.)


----------



## Dixie

DarkLore said:


> (I thought to myself - anything like what I read about in hedg12's post and you're likely to see a month long display of giant black crosses with zombie Jesus and his wandering diciples in my front yard.)


Laughing hysterically over this. I would make the 30 minute drive to see that, LMAO!!


----------



## Bascombe

I'm religious and identify myself as a Christian. The other day I was doing a lighting design for a new rock opera called Deep Love which is a goth/folk/rock opera about a broken love quadrangle set in a cemetery with the living and the dead.

The sound guy and the board op were not of my beliefs and felt like they needed to explain themselves to me because they thought I might judge them. I made it clear that I did not expect people around me to live MY religion in my presence. 

They appreciated that.


----------



## Spooklights

All I can say is that I'm a practicing Christian, and I would never even think of going to someone's house to make threats. Like you suggested, if the neighbors don't like what is on YOUR PRIVATE PROPERTY, then they don't need to look at it. I'm sorry you had these hard-liners move into your neighborhood. They give other Christians a bad name.


----------



## Lunatic

debbie5 said:


> next time, tell him you need to go inside now, cuz it's time to clean off the altar for the child sacrifice....


lol ! Haaa ha ha!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Glad things were fine.


----------



## hedg12

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Glad things were fine.


Thanks, me too.

I took down everything monday night except the tree branches & the sign in the tree (it's screwed to the tree & I didn't have a screwdriver handy.) I was out yesterday evening taking the last of it down & saw him drive by checking things out.

I left the sign up


----------



## Offwhiteknight

That's great.

The other things that occurred to me is that in the neighborhood we TOT in (where the in-laws live), you have a bunch of folks that drag their fire pit to the drive way and they all hang out with the fire and the coffee and meet the neighbors. Heck, one cul-de-sac set up a big "easy up" tent at the end of the street (in the street) and you had 4 or 5 houses all together having a little block party...it was the sort of thing I rarely see anymore. It was awesome seeing neighbours out being neighbourly...


----------



## Acid PopTart

Wow Hedg12, what a way to begin the season but I'm relieved to hear of the happy ending with the cop coming by off duty with kids! That's so awesome! But I'm sorry you had to deal with all this stuff, I've read through all the comments and lots of good advice, especially Debbie5, taking down dates and descriptions of what happens in a notebook was my only weapon when I had a stalker turned attacker and police couldn't do anything really until he did something, which he eventually did by attacking me. 

I'm just glad your whole situation turned out okay and hopefully you don't have to deal with them next year. From my experience (I use to manage a comic book store that was near the largest evangelical church, World Harvest, it's Pastor Ron Parsley who's televised I believe) there is no reasoning with them.... the numerous times they tried to "save" me from the evils of comics in my own store. Most left of their own will but a few I had to call the cops on as they would start to get physical with either me or the property.

What's funny is.... part of last year's vodou Halloween display I did was actually homage to my religion, and all my neighbours loved it. Vodou practitioners are not what you think.


----------



## randomr8

Got three words for your neighbor. Home Owners Association. If he is really serious about being in a non Hallowe'en area there are plenty of community that strictly specify not having decorations like yours & most on this forum. He probably just needed to move somewhere that the neighbors still actually pay attention to him.


----------



## Joiseygal

Hedge I'm glad that you didn't get anymore trouble from the old couple. At least you had another person in town you could talk to about how the couple was reacting. Did your neighbor hear anymore from the old couple?


----------



## hedg12

I spoke to the neighbor down the street a couple of days ago & he said he hadn't heard anything more from them. He did tell me that the police warned him about his fog machine obstructing traffic Halloween night, but that otherwise his display was completely legal. The elderly couple have apparently been taking the long way in and out of the neighborhood & bypassing our places completely (which is just fine with me...)
I'm just waiting to see if they complain about the neighborhood kids that ride four wheelers in the field behind their house every time it snows. Maybe they'll decide there are too many "undesirables" in our neighborhood & move elsewhere.


----------



## stoic_clown

Of course, you could always tell the old codger that you're just celebrating All Hallow's Eve, which is a Church holiday. If the Church didn't want you to celebrate on the night of Samhain, then they shouldn't have moved their holiday on top of it.  Of course, All Hallow's Eve is more of a Catholic observance. Being a lifer serving time in the Bible Belt, I know that thumpers like this guy probably think Catholics are just as demonic. 

Others are right... there's no reasoning with the chronically unreasonable.


----------



## hedg12

stoic_clown said:


> Being a lifer serving time in the Bible Belt, I know that thumpers like this guy probably think Catholics are just as demonic.


I was raised a Catholic - maybe that was the problem!


----------



## stoic_clown

hedg12 said:


> I was raised a Catholic - maybe that was the problem!


Yeah, he could probably smell the devil on you a mile away. :googly:


----------



## dudeamis

Its nice to see that there are few good Christians posting here. The problem is that there are so many that think that this is a Christian country and therefore they have the right to get rid of anything that conflicts with their morality. Every year I do a trunk or treat with my parents at my mom's church, I've never gotten trick or treaters at home so its a good replacement.


----------



## halloween71

kevin242 said:


> Dear intolerant holy rollers,
> Go tell it on the mountain.
> This is still a free country.
> -=k


Love this!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Glad everything went ok on 10/31 and you haven't had any more trouble from that guy. Sounds like he is just "nuts".

I was also raised Catholic and went to a Catholic school. We had a great Halloween fair every year to raise money. I am pretty sure if 10/31 was the Devil's day then we wouldn't have had Halloween decorations up in the classrooms.


Like I said, "NUTS".


----------



## HalloweeNut

I must say, I'm glad everything worked out OK, but people like this old coot threatening hedge's property is a good representation of everything wrong with "Christianity". They think that because this is supposedly a "Christian Country" they get to poke their noses into anything they disagree with. Now, I'm no atheist, but these people just p!ss me off, seing as they claim to follow Jesus but bring only bigotry and an "Our-way-or-the-highway" attitude to the table. And for the record, ever notice how Christian Fundamentlists always say they are "oppressed" by us heathens, but they're always the ones to lead a hateful crusade to deny human rights to whatever group their targeting at the moment (in this day and age, it's the Gay Community). And another thing, it's always these Fundamentlists claiming Halloween is Satanic, but most of them probably haven't even read their damn Bibles! If they had, they have noticed "Love thy Neighbor". 

Sorry for the rant, I'm just a little sick of having to put up with Bible Thumpers acusing me of being an "Occultist" (my Dad and his new wife, both Holy Rollers, have done so). I'll get off my soapbox now, but don't let these nutters bully you, hedge, or anyone!


----------



## funhousewizard

HalloweeNut said:


> I must say, I'm glad everything worked out OK, but people like this old coot threatening hedge's property is a good representation of everything wrong with "Christianity". They think that because this is supposedly a "Christian Country" they get to poke their noses into anything they disagree with. Now, I'm no atheist, but these people just p!ss me off, seing as they claim to follow Jesus but bring only bigotry and an "Our-way-or-the-highway" attitude to the table. And for the record, ever notice how Christian Fundamentlists always say they are "oppressed" by us heathens, but they're always the ones to lead a hateful crusade to deny human rights to whatever group their targeting at the moment (in this day and age, it's the Gay Community). And another thing, it's always these Fundamentlists claiming Halloween is Satanic, but most of them probably haven't even read their damn Bibles! If they had, they have noticed "Love thy Neighbor".
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm just a little sick of having to put up with Bible Thumpers acusing me of being an "Occultist" (my Dad and his new wife, both Holy Rollers, have done so). I'll get off my soapbox now, but don't let these nutters bully you, hedge, or anyone!


and i got an email saying sig was inappropriate becasue of relgious things..

also to above i love your sig and pic, i have met Mr. Zombie several times and he is soooo cool, plus his shows are amazing


----------

